# what food??



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

We're getting a new puppy in 5 weeks and was wondering if anyone had any reccomendations in terms of brand of food?? I have to say we do prefer dried.

Thanks. x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I stuck with what the breeder was giving Nacho from being weened which is Burns dried food for puppies and adult toy breeds. If you are to change his food you must do it gradually to avoid an upset tummy. Mix your preferred food with what your little pup was eating before collection. Ask the breeder in advance what he/she is eating. The breeder I got Nacho from gave me a months supply when I collected him and I have just stuck with it since as he really enjoys it.

Bet your so excited!!


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> I stuck with what the breeder was giving Nacho from being weened which is Burns dried food for puppies and adult toy breeds. If you are to change his food you must do it gradually to avoid an upset tummy. Mix your preferred food with what your little pup was eating before collection. Ask the breeder in advance what he/she is eating. The breeder I got Nacho from gave me a months supply when I collected him and I have just stuck with it since as he really enjoys it.
> 
> Bet your so excited!!
> IMG]http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z432/sclaire3/nacho_profiler.jpg[/IMG]



Yeah we're planning to start with whatever the breeder has her on when she comes off her mum's milk, but if it's a wet food then I think we're going to wean her off that onto a dried variety.

Thanks for the advice and I am most definitely excited!!!!!! lol







[/QUOTE]


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea id stick with what the breeder ahs been giving her ,see how she goes on that if your having no problems id stick with that for time being.

You can investgate different types of dryed food they say ones with less or no grains are best,Buddy is on Orijen which is suppose to be the best but to be honest he tends to have loose stools being on it so im switching to NI which is a raw wet food but if his stools had been ok i would of stuck with Orijen.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If the breeder is giving good food and is is thriving you might not need to change.

As others have said if you do change do it gradually by adding a bit of new ( detract from old) each day till you are giving 100%.

Mine are on Barking Heads which I would recommend.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine is on barking heads too, he loves it and like your pup he was on burns when we got him. Have tried IAMS too but not the best of feeds so changed and never had any problems.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

stay away from bakers, pedigree, siance plan, iams and any other food that is full of adatives or colours. look at the back of the packet, if it says meat derivatives or meat byproducts as its main meat content stear clear as that is not propper meat its the suff that human cant eat. 

also look at the filler(grain, rice etc) in the food, you want a higher meat content than filler.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie started on Royal Canin from the breeder, but she soon went off it. Then swapped to Science Plan as vet recommended it, went off of that a few weeks later. Then swapped to Arden Grange as she tried it and like it, but again went off it a few weeks later.

After all that, I read tons on here about the Barf diet and Natural Instinct and decided it made a whole heap of sense. Two months later and Millie is still thoroughly enjoying the raw diet and thriving.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We feed on Orijen after having issues with a few foods. 
Don't know if anyone uses Innova out there but the company was recently sold to proctor and gamble and the once healthy food is on a downward spiral. Always read the ingredients on your dogs food to make sure you are giving them the best diet possible!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine are on Natural Instinct and loving it.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We pick up Gaia in just over 3 weeks, she's being fed on Royal Canine, but it's difficult to get round here so I've got some Kirkland Puppy food from Costco to try. Can't wait to get her home.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We were given some food by the breeder when we got Ruby, it was Royal Canin and we thought it would be good to continue with what she was used to. She was a very lively puppy - she never slept unless we put her in her crate. We started looking at what was in her food and were horrified to find it had Tourine in it - that's what is in Red Bull!! We began some research into natural food for dogs and discovered that we have a fantastic local shop in Fleet - PK's Pets - who specialise in this. Having researched this further we settled on The Natural Dog Food Company and she has been on this ever since. She now also has a small amount of Nature Diet in the evening to give her some variety, and she loves both types of food.

A few months ago we looked at changing her food and after reading recommendations on this site started thinking about Origen. On futher investigation we found that Origen is supplemented with artificial vitams and minerals which seems strange for a natural dog food. After finding this out we decided to stay with TNDFC and Ruby has continued to flourish.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I use James wellbeloved with natures diet meat. 
Happy dogs, good poo= happy me!


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Our breeder had her on Science Diet (ugh), so we gradually switched her to Canidae. It's good, but has some grain, and we realized after a while that Izzy is allergic to grain (was licking her paws obsessively, especially after eating). We switched her to Taste of The Wild (Sierra Mountain Flavor) and she loves it. Also, nice firm poops on TOTW, which we like


----------



## ealsadgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your advice - even if I still am massively confused! lol 

Choosing what to feed them is as hard as picking a name! lol


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Maysong said:


> After a few foods, we realized Izzy is allergic to grain, particularly corn, so we switched her to Taste of The Wild (Sierra Mountain Flavor) and she loves it.


Remi's "breeder" told me that he is on Puppy Chow(ewww) My Boxer and English Springer are fed Taste of the Wild (High Prairie) I plan to transition Remi onto it also. Great food. Especially for a odious Boxer!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I can recommend Barking Heads - puppy and adult! 

I add some natures's diet for a bit of variety or a spoonful of probiotic natural yogurt. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Start with whatever the breeder gives you and see how your puppy gets on. If you decide it needs to be changed and choose something different and change if over slowly.

As a tip, buy the food in small quantities until you are sure that the food you've chosen is the right one. I wasted a lot of food that went to waste because I had to change Millie's food as she wasn't interested.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We feed Vincent Wrainwrights. It's got no artificial nasties and it's wheat and gluten free.

Saying that, I've not really heard anyone else using this :O to be honest one of the main reasons we bought it was because it was on special offer in Pets at Home


----------

